# Seneca Lake



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

This week we are fishing Seneca Lake for the FIRST TIME ever! Can you give me info on the shorelines? Not your hot spots.😁 I heard Seneca has a lot of docks.

Weeds?
Rocky?
Logs?


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Mostly silt/sand/muck bottom. Not
Much in the way of weeds/rocks. Plenty of laydowns to fish. Lots of shoreline at the dam and state ramps, and several pull-offs along 313/147. Use twister tails/jigheads tipped with crawler (1/8 oz) for just about any species. I like perch& shad swimbaits, Mepps minnow/squirrel tails, and spinnerbiats for targeting bass/saugeye....and buzzbaits(bass only). Hope ya tear em up and enjoy your week!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

maynard said:


> Mostly silt/sand/muck bottom. Not
> Much in the way of weeds/rocks. Plenty of laydowns to fish. Lots of shoreline at the dam and state ramps, and several pull-offs along 313/147. Use twister tails/jigheads tipped with crawler (1/8 oz) for just about any species. I like perch& shad swimbaits, Mepps minnow/squirrel tails, and spinnerbiats for targeting bass/saugeye....and buzzbaits(bass only). Hope ya tear em up and enjoy your week!


how is the crappie fishing there ?


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Upland said:


> how is the crappie fishing there ?


I've caught a few here and there, when I get out.....but I seen a post on FB tonight of a mess of about 20 crappies and a saugeye....so they're in there somewhere.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Fished Seneca Thursday for the first time ever. I took a co worker who camped and boated therefor 16 years at one time. Loved the lake! I liked the rocky shorelines. Found the weeds and lay downs.
2nd cast of the morning landed a 18" LM.  
Will return soon to fish it some more!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Good for you. Seneca can be a tuff place to get a bite but has bunches of fish.
Wind and wind direction seemed to make a huge difference in my experience.


----------

